# main backing up, no one knows why...



## Project84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello all. First and foremost I'd like to thank you if you've taken the time to click this thread and read about my sobbing story and terrible life. THANKS! Oh also, I will introduce myself more appropriately on the forum in my next post, I just need to get this out first so you kind folks can help figure out my problem!

I've lived in my house for 1.5 years, never any draining issues or back-ups. Built in 1977 using cast iron drain in the crawl space (pea gravel) and PVC above the foundation in the house.

5 days ago my g/f tells me she heard gurgling from the plumbing but couldn't specify sink/toiler/shower. No problems occured.

3 days ago after getting back from out of town, my parents were visiting. My father was using the shower up stairs and I was walking through the lower level out to the garage when I walked past the floor trap in my utility room and see it gushing up water.

I called Roto Rooter out and the service tech spent 3 hours removing the lower level toilet (quickest access to the main drain) and running his "big" snake (a 1" cable w/ a single blade on it) down the drain while we had water flowing. He didn't hit any obstructions or pull anything back. The only time we noticed water bouncing in the floor trap was when we had all water sources running at once, and even then, we shut off just 1 faucet and the level dropped to a safer, lower, spot. So he leaves and I pay the $425 (yeah I know... I still can't sit right...)

8 hours later around 6pm Monday evening my mother ran the sink for 5 minutes cleaning paint brushes out and then flushed the toilet up stairs and the lower level trap overflowed again.

Tuesday morning (2 days ago) Roto Rooter sent a different guy out who cabled the 3.5" cleanout (he was skinny and could squeeze back there) with another 1" cable and single blade. He claimed to not have encountered anything or pulled anything back. Water was still raising up and slightly overflowing the trap when the up stairs toilet was flushed. He then cabled the floor trap 2 times with a smaller cable but got the same result each time. He called for backup and they bring a pipe camera in but it won't make it past the (2) back-to-back 90*'s from the main entering the foundation and turning to the right under pea gravel (in my crawl space).

Last night they come back with a "micro cam" which is supposed to make it "for sure." I worked the camera down the 3.5" cleanout (I fit back there too) while the guy watched the screen. The camera still wouldn't make the 2 turns. I got past the first 90* but it wouldn't make the second turn. 

I crawled under the house for 2 hours chasing the main drain out and never found a single problem visible from the outside. No wet spots, no cracks or rust holes, doesn't appear to be pitched wrong. I made a drawing of the layout and faxed it to Roto Rooter this morning.

They've now quoted me $1,800 to remove the 2 cast iron 90*s from the equation and replace w/ PVC under the pea gravel and run about 10' where it intersects a "Y" which leads to that first floor toilet and out to the sewer system. It costs double what it should he tells me, because it's considered "confined space" and they "have to rent breathing equipment as part of protocall." 

It would really seem that the problem is at those 90*'s but I watched the guy cable it twice with his 1" machine and cutting blade and he had no issues and found nothing. This $1,800 is basically exploratory surgery. 

The only thing I'm left considering after some googling of "gurgling in plumbing system" is that I may have a venting problem. There are 2 uncapped vents on my roof. That or the pitch of my main has shifted and it's causing it to hold some water and create this back pressure. If it has shifted it's gotta be right there at these 90*'s because the lower level toilet a bit down stream of there is flushing fine.

If the pitch is bad, can I just scoop away some pea gravel and hope it shifts or is moving the cast iron drain pipe going to cause the rubber inserts to lose their seal?

Sorry so long winded, just wanted to get all the details out there. What do you guys think? 

I can email the microsoft paint drawing of the plumbing system to someone and they can host it if it'll help!

THANKS


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

How about an intro then we can talk.........


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Naddaplummer, I presume.


----------



## Project84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Childish... 

Okay, intro underway........ and while I'm at it you're correct I'm "naddaplumber" but I'm an industrial maintenance manager and I deal with plumbing quite often. This is just my first home and I don't have a big nest egg to deal with a big expense like this or a lot of tools at home to deal with this type situation.

More info in my intro. Lets stay focused on the topic in the original post please. Afterall, I came here for help, not mockery.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Not mocking but when you registered didn't it say for you to go to the introduction thread and post an intro?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

There is also a big Plumbing Professionals Only, in big letters at the upper right corner. It's our beware of dog sign. Be careful, sone of these dogs bite.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Project84

Thanks for joining, let me show you the door.

:ban:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

How hard is it to read the big plumbing professionals only banner on the site? You people come on here and thing we'll just love to help you out of the goodness of our hearts. You deal with plumbing "quite often" huh, then it seems you would know the answer to your own question doesn't it. 

Here's a clue, if you aren't a plumbing professional, don't post here. No one here cares about your simple to diagnose problem, that is unless you were paying us to care. My labor rate is 95 an hour so if you want to give me you CC number I would be happy to talk about this as long as you'd like.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I cant believe it!! 

A Professional Plumber will not give this person FREE help.



We make a living by CHARGING for our services. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Project84 said:


> Hello all. First and foremost I'd like to thank you if you've taken the time to click this thread and read about my sobbing story and terrible life. THANKS! Oh also, I will introduce myself more appropriately on the forum in my next post, I just need to get this out first so you kind folks can help figure out my problem!
> 
> I've lived in my house for 1.5 years, never any draining issues or back-ups. Built in 1977 using cast iron drain in the crawl space (pea gravel) and PVC above the foundation in the house.
> 
> ...


If it was my house I would replace all the plumbing. Real simple problem to correct for me.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd bulldoze the place flat then build another...
Put in a complete new sewer line as well...
Then I'd call the city and tell them their sewer is blocked and they need to jet it...:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If I was you I would go join a pro plumbing forum, ask the pros for free help, pretend I knew something about plumbing, then get mad like a baby when they don't help.....


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I would try to make money off this problem. 1 rent your house out collect first last and security 2 when the new tenants call to complain about the sewer tell them it's their fault and make them pay for it. 3 When they refuse to pay for it kick them out and keep first last and security and maybe you can make a small profit after paying for the repair :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*go over to Terry Loves site...*

take this story over to Terry Loves site...

they will gladly answer your questions for you.....

used to be over at Terrys site too,, 

but I lost my patience with

one idiot and told him to go fu// himself....

good luck.

.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If it was my house I would replace all the plumbing. Real simple problem to correct for me.:whistling2:


with pex sanitary. oh and by the way, you guys are so childish.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like the piping in under sized. i would put in BIG pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Now now, you heard the guy. Let's stay focused here............:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

wrong thread. meant to post in another


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

can i wash your car also?

this is how you ask for help?:laughing:good luck with that

lets stay focused :laughing:



Project84 said:


> Childish...
> 
> Okay, intro underway........ and while I'm at it you're correct I'm "naddaplumber" but I'm an industrial maintenance manager and I deal with plumbing quite often. This is just my first home and I don't have a big nest egg to deal with a big expense like this or a lot of tools at home to deal with this type situation.
> 
> More info in my intro. Lets stay focused on the topic in the original post please. Afterall, I came here for help, not mockery.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i use bio-clean mixed with quick set cement. cement keeps bio-clean stuck to the problem when my sewer acts up. my sewer has an actors guild card. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

You guys got it all wrong:cursing: i would strongly recommend ROOT-X with Hydroplug to solve your problem :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jacko (Nov 13, 2010)

If You don't want to pay replace to toilet with a bucket


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I ahve alaways had good luck with smoke bombs. They seem to clean out most clogs


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

sometimes you have to talk to the stoppage. maybe try a little reverse psychology. If that doesn't work, cuss at it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Use this old plumbers trick...

One can of metamucil straight down the drain and chase it with water ....works every time.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:whistling2:sounds like u got a major problem.....good luck... lol


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Make sure you mix the RootX in a container first with water.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Use this old plumbers trick...
> 
> One can of metamucil straight down the drain and chase it with water ....works every time.


Maybe in Canada that works, here we use a box of instant potatos chased with a couple of gallons of hot water. When it expands, it will push the block on through. You have to do this in everydrain for the best results.:whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

old house flat plumbing 

use jackes to raise up back of house

then the shiot will go down hill

if that dont work call every plumber in your phone book for a free estimate


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Make sure you mix the RootX in a container first with water.


 my helper did that lol ONCE


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> i use bio-clean mixed with quick set cement. cement keeps bio-clean stuck to the problem when my sewer acts up. my sewer has an actors guild card. breid.....................:rockon:


I suggest trying Plumbers Portland Cement mixed with Thrift and a little water. It will get hot, but it will take care of any clog you can think of. :jester:


----------

